

HowTo use now PlayJson stand-alone module introduced in Play-2.2-SNAPSHOT master - mandubian
http://mandubian.com/2013/02/21/play-json-stand-alone/

======
gren
What I really like in this library is it provides an automatic case class <>
json binding (so it's convenient) but without using any Reflection: It uses
the Scala Macros and is type-safe. See also:
<http://mandubian.com/2012/11/11/JSON-inception/>

~~~
mandubian
and naturally it provides real Json validation with error aggregation which is
interesting in many cases (not only Web actually)

